
Tesla can change so much with OTA updates that it’s messing with owners’ heads - nwrk
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/2/17413732/tesla-over-the-air-software-updates-brakes
======
valuearb
Dear XXX,

We found your online 3 star review of your new Tesla inadequate, and are
removing your right to air conditioning in your Tesla. Please notify us when
you’ve updated your review.

~~~
Digital-Citizen
I think that's entirely possible and likely to happen if not with Tesla than
with some other proprietor. We've already seen something like this happen with
a flight simulator (the proprietor indiscriminately distributed password-
reading malware to all of their users as part of the standard install, and
alleges that they only used the power of that malware against those who shared
copies with others. Those users were smeared with the propaganda term
"pirates"). It happens with each DRM story (for example: Neverwinter Nights 1
& 2, Microsoft Flight Simulator X, Swat 4, Sniper Elite, Hidden and Dangerous
2, Wings of War, Star Wars: Battlefront are no longer able to find and/or host
multiplayer games. Proprietor, UK game developer Rebellion, tried to pass
blame for this off onto their provider GLU Mobile instead of recognizing how
they set the stage for this to happen early on by selling their users free
software which would have allowed users to host their own multiplayer servers
or pick another server).

I hope Tesla releases free software for all of the software in Tesla vehicles
and thus frees Tesla car owners to protect themselves from precisely what you
describe.

The only thing I think might play out differently: the proprietor won't be so
forthcoming about why as you describe. The use of structurally abusive power
(such as pulling people's purchased books from their eBook readers via DRM as
was done with "1984") often happens with no explanation and some users are
naive enough to not demand better.

That's the power of proprietary software and a big part of the practical
reason why we should all value software freedom for its own sake, run free
software systems, and champion software freedom to others.

------
Gravityloss
Oh come on. It's likely that almost every product is released with a huge
number of flaws. Over the air updates just makes it more apparent.

~~~
madengr
Agreed. Better an OTA update than having to wait at a dealer for recall work.

------
crb002
Opposed to manufacturers still doing updates over USB hell who take years to
patch vulnerabilities. Why the NTSB doesn't demand source code is beyond me.

~~~
sschueller
There is nothing wrong with being required to take you car in to get an update
for something that need to pass certain safety standards.

Do you want OTA updates from Boeing or Airbus?

From what I have read on another post on HN, Waymo specifically does not have
the ability to do OTA updates although the car is connected all the time.

~~~
greglindahl
The more difficult an update is, the fewer cars get it. Many people
unknowingly buy used cars that have outstanding maintenance notes and recalls.

~~~
sschueller
Isn't that what state vehicle inspections are for? If you don't have the
latest safety update you should not pass the inspection and not be able to
continue to drive until you get the update.

~~~
greglindahl
I don't know about your state, but in California, they have absolutely no
fucking clue about whether your car has outstanding recalls or maintenance
notes, all they check is smog. If your car isn't electric, and is sufficiently
old.

Back when I lived in South Carolina, they'd check that the blinkers and brake
lights were working. Not in California.

